# 1-3 Aug trip to SSI PIER



## goldenboyga (Aug 7, 2009)

I just wanted to share what happen Monday.  Hour before incoming tide the trout went hot.  My son and me caught over 80 trout in less than 2 hours.  We only kept 20.  The old fisherman at the pier have never seen that many trout caught at one time.  Everyone down at SSI have change by nickname from "fatman" to "troutman".  Take a kid fishing!!!!!!


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Aug 7, 2009)

AWESOME!!!! Yeah, numbers like that aint everyday numbers of trout of the Pier at SSI.... Thats awesome, man..!


----------



## capt stan (Aug 7, 2009)

very nice!!!


----------



## The Captain (Aug 7, 2009)

Where is the SSI pier? What were yall using for bait?


----------



## Juan De (Aug 7, 2009)

Man If would have never left those fish would have never turned on, congratulations guys wish i could of been there for that.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Aug 7, 2009)

Good mess'o fish there bud!


----------



## Inshore GA (Aug 7, 2009)

Nice!!


----------



## Crawfish (Aug 8, 2009)

Congrats!  That must have been an awesome 2 hours for the two of you.


----------



## smittyg (Aug 8, 2009)

And I started to call my fishing partner and call in to work Monday and head down. I guess I should have listen to my mind and not my wife.


----------



## goldenboyga (Aug 8, 2009)

St. Simon Island (SSI) pier is the one at the light house.  I alway use live shrimp.  Good fishing-Captian


----------



## smittyg (Aug 8, 2009)

goldenboyga said:


> St. Simon Island (SSI) pier is the one at the light house.  I alway use live shrimp.  Good fishing-Captian



live shrimp?where did you get them? when we looked a while back couldnt find them. I bought some packs of shrimp from wal-mart. raw, shell on. A bag of about 40-60 or so was just $4.00. worked good on whitings ,bonnetheads and a few trout.


----------



## goldenboyga (Aug 9, 2009)

I get my live shrimp from Mrs Bennet.  Her place is on the causeway going to St. Simons.  It's on the right,  the only house sitting in the middle.  Everyone locally knows Mrs. Bennet, and she knows me as "fatman".


----------



## razor1 (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice, I can count 50+ in your pix. Said you only kept 20


----------



## The Captain (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Aug 10, 2009)

razor1 said:


> Nice, I can count 50+ in your pix. Said you only kept 20


----------



## The Captain (Aug 10, 2009)

Oops.


----------



## razor1 (Aug 10, 2009)

Indeed great day of fishing for you goldenboyga and your son and thats awsome to catch that many trout in that amount of time but I might mention that the daily limit to KEEP is 15 per person per day, I can still count 50+ in your pix and it just dont set well with me to see that many trout laying on concrete with you saying only 2 fishing and all caught on monday Maybe Im missing something here guys and if so please correct me, Im just big on conservation...........


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## Capt. Scott Griffin (Aug 11, 2009)

It must be that Jedi Mind trick..if I say TWENTY...then folks will not count the 50 I have on the concrete.  DOH...


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## Slayer (Aug 11, 2009)

I am hoping that there would only be 20 spotted sea trout and the rest either silver/sand trout  and whiting.......


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 11, 2009)

Slayer said:


> I am hoping that there would only be 20 spotted sea trout and the rest either silver/sand trout  and whiting.......



Lets hope that is the case.


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Aug 11, 2009)

Paymaster said:


> Lets hope that is the case.



Uh-huh.... Let's hope.


----------



## The Captain (Aug 11, 2009)

???? Mystery


----------



## injun joe (Aug 11, 2009)

Some of those were laying on the driveway from the last trip.


----------



## The Captain (Aug 12, 2009)

I guess somebody's gone!


----------



## jamrens (Aug 12, 2009)

Those are Baby warsaw's. What is it with idiots posting illegal activity on websites. When I do something illegal I don't take pics and post them on the net.  

WHit


----------



## Skinin&Grinin (Aug 12, 2009)

Looks like there are some whiting in the picture too...


----------



## G Duck (Aug 12, 2009)

Skinin&Grinin said:


> Looks like there are some whiting in the picture too...



Lets hope so, Mr. Green pants has been known to take a stroll on the pier.....................


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Aug 13, 2009)

G Duck said:


> Mr. Green pants.....................


----------



## The Captain (Aug 13, 2009)

Yall are all wrong, those are baby marlins with there bills sawed off!


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Aug 13, 2009)

Mr Green Pants watches these boards, too.... They know who is saying what and seeing all the photos. Gotta be careful thesedays. I know 3 of them perosnally that monitor this board and 4 others closely for fishing intel and guides running without licenses.


----------



## The Captain (Aug 13, 2009)

My motto is be legal, stay legal, and have fun! The guidelines are there for a reason, Im with you Richie, we have to conserve. Our kids deserve to have fish to catch.


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Aug 13, 2009)

Can a guy just brag about his catch without wannabe possum police judging....were ya'll there no!!!! Conserve this!!!!


----------



## The Captain (Aug 13, 2009)

Easy trigger, nobody means no harm, its just if you brag make sure its legal. Besides were all friends here.


----------



## Slayer (Aug 13, 2009)

hmmm how do you approach that type of post???  on one hand there appears to be a group of people that are considered "outdoorsman"...willing to ask hard questions, willing to hold one to task, willing to help protect and act as good stewards of whats been given to us to protect....and then there is the group that post something like this...





chiefsquirrel83 said:


> Can a guy just brag about his catch without wannabe possum police judging....were ya'll there no!!!! Conserve this!!!!




call me crazy but you gotta wonder where the DNR gets all their material that we see in  GON's hall of shame....

I have not or seen where the original poster was nailed to a cross, but I have seen where some concered sportsmen, have asked for a little "light" to be shed.....

so why the "brute force" tactic?????


----------



## The Captain (Aug 13, 2009)

Very well said!


----------



## goldenboyga (Aug 13, 2009)

Razor1....There is 45 trout in the picture, 7 white, 3 flounder, and 1 crocker.  The total for three days that we were there.  I know the daily limit on trout is 15.  I also know that the size limit is 13 inches as well.  We threw back trout that were 13 inches or less.  We only kept ones that were 13 1/2 or longer, most were in the 15 inches.  Everyone locally down on SSI pier know that I go by the regulation..no exception!


----------



## The Captain (Aug 13, 2009)

Bravo, case closed!!!


----------



## The Captain (Aug 13, 2009)

Hope to see you all down there we leave at 3pm!


----------



## goldenboyga (Aug 13, 2009)

Oh...one more thing.   When I have a very successful weeking fishing on SSI Pier mean that I can share my catch with friends, which most are elderly that can't fish but enjoy eating them.  This is how I was raised,  to respect by elders.  My character answer for itself in how I fish, hunt, or do anything....  ask anyone that know me....like Mrs Bennet..make sure you say "fatman" as this is how she know me.   Get ready for a ear full if you say something bad.  Or Mike and Trish at the SSI bait and tackle.


----------



## goldenboyga (Aug 13, 2009)

Captain ...we leave Friday at 1:00,  look for the yellow wagon.


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Aug 13, 2009)

There ya have it..... Thank you for the clarification, Fatman.


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Aug 13, 2009)

Slayer said:


> call me crazy but you gotta wonder where the DNR gets all their material that we see in  GON's hall of shame....
> QUOTE]


----------



## The Captain (Aug 13, 2009)

I will look for ya, I can't wait to get in some fishing!!!! I will be wearing a black ball cap with SSR on it, its my company Southern Street Rods. Im ready, promotion, Im ready the ocean!


----------



## G Duck (Aug 13, 2009)

Better bring your rain slicker and bibs. It is supposed to be another wet one.


----------



## The Captain (Aug 13, 2009)

I hope it blows out to sea, if not I guess we will be under cover on the pier.


----------



## razor1 (Aug 14, 2009)

goldenboyga said:


> Razor1....There is 45 trout in the picture, 7 white, 3 flounder, and 1 crocker.  The total for three days that we were there.  I know the daily limit on trout is 15.  I also know that the size limit is 13 inches as well.  We threw back trout that were 13 inches or less.  We only kept ones that were 13 1/2 or longer, most were in the 15 inches.  Everyone locally down on SSI pier know that I go by the regulation..no exception!



Thank you Goldenboyga for finally letting me know what was up, things didnt add up on your org. thread. Anyway, good luck future fishing fatman.......................


----------

